# Nitro Racing this weekend in MI or Oh??



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

So where's everybody gonna race 200mm sedan this weekend? RayJ


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

No more 200mm for me this year. It's time for some rug. Now all I need is a 190mm sedan.


----------



## DJD43 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Rc Racing In Mi*

I do not know where you are, but we are racing a carpet oval Saturday in Mt. Pleasant. So drag out your electric stuff and give it a try.


----------

